# I'm already disappointed in the HR20



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, so I see the new release info at work on the HR20


It's the exact same Hard drive size as the HR10 (fact)

Same menu and MYVOD system as R15 (sigh)



I already see the punch line on selling the thing though. The info blurb about it even though it was internal, was touting "increased High Def storage capacity" and ignoring the fact that this additional storage capacity was in no way related to the Hard drive, but due to the fact the image is compressed that much more. 


I don't get it. 250 gig hard drives vs say 300 or 400 gig hd's there isn't that much difference in price if you're looking at it from DTV's view (and making them in such large numbers)....why not increase capacity and give people an actual incentive to upgrade....


It might even be salvagable if DTV would develop a DVR universal remote control, that was designed with ease of use for DVR customers in mind and revamp the menu system with something bigger and more intuitive. But it's the same old crappy white piece of garbage for a remote and non intuitive recording software

if it's all old news sorry, didn't see anything much said about it, and I was just venting as it just looks like a major opportunity to improve lost


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

DTVPro said:


> Ok, so I see the new release info at work on the HR20
> 
> It's the exact same Hard drive size as the HR10 (fact)
> 
> ...


It probably WILL have a bigger than 250 gig hard drive. (IF it is like the R15, it reservice part of the hard drive for VOD. I doubt they will release a replacement to the HR10 that can only record 190 hours...).

IF it records 250 HOURS, it will likely have a 300 gig HD to cover the VOD features.

Hopefully bigger...


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

The Standard Hour recording capacity is exactly the same as the HR10


So is the MPEG 2 HD recording capactity


only thing they listed different was the MPEG 4 recording capacity



so it's either exactly the same, or very very close


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

DTVPro said:


> The Standard Hour recording capacity is exactly the same as the HR10
> 
> So is the MPEG 2 HD recording capactity
> 
> ...


My point was that if it IS exactly the same, AND supports VOD like the R15, it would have to have a BIGGER hard drive to have the same capacity. (R15 has 160 Gig HD but only 100 hours, HR20 may have 300 Gig HD but only 250 hours..)


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> My point was that if it IS exactly the same, AND supports VOD like the R15, it would have to have a BIGGER hard drive to have the same capacity. (R15 has 160 Gig HD but only 100 hours, HR20 may have 300 Gig HD but only 250 hours..)


Don't forget that the TiVos have reserved space, too.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

SleepyBob said:


> Don't forget that the TiVos have reserved space, too.


Nothing like the R15 that uses reserved space to to similuate Video on Demand.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

SleepyBob said:


> Don't forget that the TiVos have reserved space, too.


Uhm, the R15 reserves almost FORTY PERCENT of the drive for VOD, your statement is very misleading. The TiVo does not reserve any where NEAR that kind of space.


----------



## rl2112 (Jun 5, 2006)

So is there any idea when this unit will be released?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I thought DTV indicated Q2 of 2006. There are unconfirmed reports that this has been delayed further.


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> Uhm, the R15 reserves almost FORTY PERCENT of the drive for VOD, your statement is very misleading. The TiVo does not reserve any where NEAR that kind of space.


Ouch -- I didn't realize it reserved that much.


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

SleepyBob said:


> Ouch -- I didn't realize it reserved that much.


The MyVod's an assumption

but I know standard and MPEG2 HD recording capacity are exactly the same

that was made clear


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

In talking with D* last week the latest I was told was end of summer and this was not by a CSR


----------



## smassey321 (Dec 28, 2004)

With luck the hard drives will be upgradable as easily as the Ultimate TV ones. Swap drive, boot up, it calls home and downloads the software. Done.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Can you give us any other info on it? Is it basically an R15 that does HD, much the way that HR10 was an R10 that does HD?

This would mean that it only has one live TV buffer. Also, this may be known information already, but it does have an OTA tuner right? Does it have just one, or will it allow to record two OTA programs at once?


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

smassey321 said:


> With luck the hard drives will be upgradable as easily as the Ultimate TV ones. Swap drive, boot up, it calls home and downloads the software. Done.


Since you will rent these, not buy them, upgrading the HD may not be an option. The only realistic option is to opffer eSATA drive capability.


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

smassey321 said:


> With luck the hard drives will be upgradable as easily as the Ultimate TV ones. Swap drive, boot up, it calls home and downloads the software. Done.


Since the HR20 is based on the R15, there is good evidence that the harddrive will NOT be upgradeable.


----------

